# Thunderbird-Kontakte exportieren und in Windows-Kontakte importieren



## KlaDi (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo ,

ich möchte gerne meine Kontakte, die ich in Thunderbird angelegt habe exportieren und in die Windows-Kontakte importiere. Als Export von Thunderbird habe ich eine .ldif-Datei.

Wie kann ich diese nun in die Windows-Kontakte importieren?

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit.

gruß klaus.


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Thunderbird Mail DE - Thema anzeigen - Export des Adressbuchs nach Windows Kontakte (Vista) via  Windows-Kontakte Vista Import

mfg Maik


----------

